# Das Ende der Promi - Portale ???



## krawutz (9 Juni 2013)

*Furchtbare Neuigkeiten aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten vermelden "PC-Magazin" und "PC go" :*

Von Paparazzi gejagte Promis sollten ihren Verfolgern bald nicht mehr hilflos ausgeliefert sein. Ein US-Patent beschreibt einen Anti-Blitz, mit dem zurückgeschossen werden kann.

„Verhinderung unerwünschter Foto- und Videoaufnahmen“ lautet der Zweck eines im US-Patent Nr. 8157396B2 beschriebenen Apparates, der von den beiden Kaliforniern Wilbert Leon Smith, Jr. und Keelo Lamance Jackson konstruiert wurde. 
Es handelt sich laut Patentbeschreibung um eine Art Handgriff mit rotierendem, schwenkendem und oszillierendem Reflektorkopf, der unerwünscht aufgenommene Bilder durch „multiple Abschreckungsmittel“ unbrauchbar machen soll.

Außerdem ist von „weitergehenden Abschreckungsmittel“ die Rede, mit denen etwa eine Fotoausrüstung „bombardiert“ werden könne, um Bilder auf der Speicherkarte unbrauchbar zu machen.


*Nach bisher noch unbestätigten Berichten haben Paris Hilton und Miley Cyrus eine geheime Bewegung gegründet, die mit allen Mitteln die Produktion dieses Gerätes verhindern soll.*


----------



## CukeSpookem (9 Juni 2013)

Das einzige, was die Bilder wirklich unbrauchbar macht, sind die dummen Gesichter vor der Kamera !.......


----------



## Krone1 (9 Juni 2013)

Paris braucht doch die Paparazzi wie die Luft zum Leben.
Ohne Paparazzi redet ja kein Mensch von ihr.


----------



## Max100 (9 Juni 2013)

Karl158 schrieb:


> Paris braucht doch die Paparazzi wie die Luft zum Leben.
> Ohne Paparazzi redet ja kein Mensch von ihr.



Was für ein wahres Wort:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (10 Juni 2013)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Das einzige, was die Bilder wirklich unbrauchbar macht, sind die dummen Gesichter vor der Kamera !.......



Im Gegentum - wenn schon keine Schlüpfer, dann wenigstens dumme Gesichter.


----------



## CukeSpookem (10 Juni 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> Im Gegentum - wenn schon keine Schlüpfer, dann wenigstens dumme Gesichter.


Okay, ich formuliere noch mal neu :
*Bilder mit dummen Gesichtern sind nicht völlig unbrauchbar, solange Bilder mit Schlüpfern nicht zur Verfügung stehen.*
Trotzdem frage ich mich, ob ich hier im Celebboard oder im Otto-Katalog bin *grübel*...


----------



## Skype (10 Juni 2013)

Razi Bilder sind eh scheisse. Brauch Photoshoots^^


----------

